# Vintage tube reel to reel (tape machine)



## Ryan (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi

I saw some posts about hybrid setups. So thought someone would be interested. I'm also a sucker for vintage gear! 

I recently got a Tandberg Series 6X (641x). I'm going to use it as *tape delay*, and *saturation/track warmer*. The 6X was Tandbergs last product in the all tube based reels, top of the line product.

The Tandberg 6X got four heads (Tandberg was the first company in the world to use the cross field Technic). The X stands for cross field Technic. That means it will play and record more smoothly with higher frequency response, even at lower speed. It got 3 different speeds.
The other cool aspect with this unit is that is all tube based. Its loaded with *10 Telefunken tubes, 12AX7 *and so on!!! Vintage Telefunken tubes. It got tubes both on the inserts and outputs. The unit also got 2 microphone inputs. It even got tubes to show the db-levels (Glass eyes) :D
At the time of it's release in the 1960s, it was tested up against the studio tape machines. A lot of people, both studio engineers etc. was stunned of the performance of the Tandberg reel. Another cool thing, it's Norwegian made, as my console :D
I'm adding this to see if it fits my type of work as I'm moving more and more into the experimental music composing/making/producing.

And the other thing. It's a lot of more fun with physical objects than plugins.



Blog:
http://kaiandersryan.no/?p=519


Best
Ryan


----------



## Tysmall (Dec 24, 2016)

I have nothing to say except congratulations and I am jealous. How hard was it to find one of these?


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 24, 2016)

Great little machine! Let us know how it sounds and what you can do with it, I would appreciate it!


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 24, 2016)

I've been messing with Tubes on my ADAT I/0s using RCA 5771 NOS from the late 50s.
They're low gain tubes so they have to be really driven hard for the magic.
But the sound is really so UN-digital it becomes very useful.

They sounded nice on my German made FPGA Based Hammond B3/Leslie 122 module.
But for samples it was kind of overkill.
Then I decided to try it on our Toft 24s main outs.
That's where I saw a big advantage.

Main outs into a dbx Quad Compressor into the Bellari RP562 w/ the Tubes.
Beautiful on a large array of speakers.

You're going to have fun.
Especially because of the option to drive the inputs into Hades.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 24, 2016)

Almost forgot.
I don't know a single Soul who loves their Digital Distortion.

It's only benefit is controls over it's Filtering and range of that aspect.
But taking digital distortion and driving it through Tubes is the ultimate mangling experience.
It brings back what was missing on an old Fuzz Box and gives it ultimate control, so the best of both worlds.
In other words it recaptures the body of sound that was missing..


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 24, 2016)

Very cool!
I'm holding you to it..you have to post results once you get it going...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 24, 2016)

Anything with the word Telefunken is usually good Ryan!  Enjoy and let us know how it works out for you. I'm betting those microphone inputs will make fantastic mic preamps as well!

Thanks for the inspiration I'll hopefully be building a couple pultec kits this year and look forward to it as well.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 25, 2016)

Tysmall said:


> I have nothing to say except congratulations and I am jealous. How hard was it to find one of these?



Don't know how hard they are to find. I got it from a colleague from work. He had two, so he gave me one. I need to do some small repairs, but think it will be worth it! 



Hannes_F said:


> Great little machine! Let us know how it sounds and what you can do with it, I would appreciate it!


I would do it for sure Hannes. I know Olafur have been using a Tandbarg similar to this, and a Nagra in the studio.
The machine itself is built like a tank



chimuelo said:


> You're going to have fun.
> Especially because of the option to drive the inputs into Hades.



I definitely would have a lot of fun. Sounds like you have been experimenting a lot with this kind of things. Thanks for two great replies! 




givemenoughrope said:


> Very cool!
> I'm holding you to it..you have to post results once you get it going...



I'll keep you updated! 



synthpunk said:


> Anything with the word Telefunken is usually good Ryan!  Enjoy and let us know how it works out for you. I'm betting those microphone inputs will make fantastic mic preamps as well!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration I'll hopefully be building a couple pultec kits this year and look forward to it as well.



Yeah, Telefunken/Siemens from the 1940/70s is great! I think those mic ins are good. I'm going to do a a/b test on the inputs vs mic ins.
Good luck with the pulteckits. What kind of DIY kit is it?

And to all of you!
Happy Holliday!
Best
Ryan


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 26, 2016)

Dear Ryan I was looking at these kits but they are costy.
http://www.pulteceqp1a.com

There is this budget DIY 500 series lunchbox version in the works.
http://www.diyrecordingequipment.co...e-eq-pt-2?mc_cid=886f904489&mc_eid=2f79c6b2b1

But may just go for the Warm Audio units which have good reviews, are priced very reasonably 
, and already built of course.
http://www.warmaudio.com/tube-eq-eqp-wa



Ryan said:


> Don't know how hard they are to find. I got it from a colleague from work. He had two, so he gave me one. I need to do some small repairs, but think it will be worth it!
> 
> 
> I would do it for sure Hannes. I know Olafur have been using a Tandbarg similar to this, and a Nagra in the studio.
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Dear Ryan I was looking at these kits but they are costy.
> http://www.pulteceqp1a.com
> 
> There is this budget DIY 500 series lunchbox version in the works.
> ...



Thanks for info. Interesting! 

Ryans


----------

